# John Deere 2210 hooked up battery backwards



## Callyjim (Aug 28, 2021)

I hooked up the battery backwards now starter doesn't engage. I replaced a 40amp fuse to get dash to light up. I found a fried diode that's wrapped in a blue casing. I smelled it burning when trying to start after replacing the fuse. I would love to know that part number and what else might be wrong. Thank you and God bless you.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Callyjim, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your John Deere dealer should be able to get the diode. Replace the diode and have the alternator checked at an auto parts store or an alternator repair shop. The alternator, regulator could be toast.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
There appears to be a serial # break @ 315956 for diode(item 7).


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not trying to be the usual smartass I come across as but... How to you hook up a battery in a tractor or car backwards? Everyone I've ever seen or removed / replaced, the positive cable is red and the negative cable is black plus every battery I've ever seen the positive and negative terminals are clearly marked on the top (or front of the case if it's a side terminal) and battery posts are 2 different sizes as well as the post clamps. Not following the 'I hooked up the battery backwards' thing.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

That's why they put erasers on pencils. I could hook up the battery reversed polarity on my mower very easily.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> That's why they put erasers on pencils. I could hook up the battery reversed polarity on my mower very easily.


But chances are more than pretty good, your lawnmower battery has flat connection lugs, not posts, so mixing them up is much easier. Same with a motorcycle battery. Conventional car, truck and tractor batteries aren't lug terminals but post style.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

duplicate post deleted


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

On those little lawn mower batteries, they should make the flat posts different so that cables connectors cannot be crossed. With the present type, all it takes is a "senior moment" (I have them frequently) to screw up.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Have myself once or twice. Usually pops the main fuse. Not an issue with a conventional starting battery though the amperage is much greater. Sufficient enough to short circuit stick weld with for a short duration. Tractors both take Group 31 1100 CCA batteries and my diesel pickup truck take a pair. Tend to use Interstate or Delphi flooded cell jars and I always buy my batteries from a high volume dealer. Just added a second starting battery to my wife's Suburban, group 31 of course.


----------

